# Will this work for bait?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a bunch of goose meat that has been in the freezer too long so i was wondering if that would work great for **** bait or coyote bait for my traps. Is all i have been doing is setting a leghold and placing bait by it and it seems to have wroked. So i was wondering could i just chopp of the meat and throw it into some jars and let it sit in the sun in my entreyway for a while and let it age? Or could i just throw the meat out there and put some lure such as italian dressing or **** lure on it and let it work. Opinions are appreciated thanks.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I believe that it is illegal to use any part of a federal bird for bait.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I have never used goose before but i have heard of people use pheasant around here. I never knew it was ilegal in sd?  :-?


----------

